# Espanha: SCM e Super-células em Maiorca (Baleares) 4 Outubro 2007



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Out 2007 às 21:47)

PALMA DE MALLORCA.- Ha sido sólo media hora de viento y lluvia huracanada, pero el resultado es desolador. Alrededor de las 17.40 horas soplaron en Mallorca vientos a 109 kilómetros por hora y se contabilizaron hasta 900 rayos en el mar balear.

Hay, además, varios heridos, al menos uno de ellos de gravedad. Se trata del vigilante de las obras del Hospital de Son Espases, al que se le ha venido encima la caseta de seguridad. Otras cuatro personas presentan politraumatismos y también hay dos niños afectados, uno de ellos en estado grave al caerle un panel, según datos de la Consellería de Sanidad.

Decenas de personas han tenido que ser evacuadas de distintas instalaciones ante las consecuencias de la fuerte tormenta.

Los hospitales se han visto especialmente afectados. Por ejemplo, el conseller de Salud, Vicenç Thomàs, explicó que la Unidad de Reanimación (REA) del centro Son Dureta se inundó y los pacientes que permanecían en ella después de haber sido operados, tuvieron que ser trasladados a la Unidad de Cuidados Intensivos (UCI), informa Efe. También fue preciso desalojar a 50 pacientes y 15 trabajadores de un psiquiátrico debido a una fuga de gas provocada por la tormenta.







El conseller informó de que se había establecido un operativo de coordinación entre los diversos centros hospitalarios para regular con ambulancia el flujo de pacientes en los servicios de urgencias, que sufrían una gran presión debido a los incidentes causados por el temporal.

En las calles, los árboles derribados por el viento se cuentan por centenas, y también se han visto afectadas dos torres de alta tensión. En el puerto se han soltado las amarras de un crucero y un mercante, que han quedado momentáneamente a la deriva.

Fonte: El Mundo

Ví nas noticias na TVE que um tornado cruzou a cidade de Palma, mostraram predios com as fachadas destruídas, carros e entulho tudo amontoado... Enfim só vendo.






Fonte: ElPaís


----------



## GranNevada (4 Out 2007 às 22:26)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2007*

O que se passou hoje em Maiorca foi histórico e impressionante .
Fotos , videos , radar , imagens satélite e comentários tudo aqui :

http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,76853.0.html

Não percam que vale a pena


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Out 2007 às 23:32)

*Re: SCM e Supercélula em Maiorca (Baleares/Espanha) 4 Outubro 2007*

Eis o que passou na cidade de Palma! Impressionante!


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2007 às 23:42)

*Re: SCM e Supercélula em Maiorca (Baleares/Espanha) 4 Outubro 2007*

Algumas imagens via Meteored e CazaTormentas:


























(c) Butxeta 



> tengo  50 años  y desde los 7 miro llover y he visto y perseguido cientos de tormentas,. pero lo que ha ocurrido en Palma nunca lo habia visto, ni de lejos
> 
> sobre las 5 he visto que se acercaba un arcus y una negror como nunca habia visto y le decia a mi mujer  " nunca he visto algo asi, no me gusta" aunque en el fondo si me gustaba, teniamos que ira al ortondonces a la localidad de inca y le decia a mi mujer " espera un poc" pero ella " no no, vamonos antes que esto llegue" al salir del parquink me he encotrado que a las 5,30 de la tarde se habia hecho de noche cerrada, pero totalmente, un huracan impresionante, no se veia de agua que caia a 20 metros, los arboles se caian, voladaba de todo...asi como hemos podido hemos dado la vuelta a la manzana para volver a casa, el agua corria por encima las aceras, era el fin del mundo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (5 Out 2007 às 00:22)

*Re: SCM e Super-células em Maiorca (Baleares/Espanha) 4 Outubro 2007*

IB3 Notícies. EL TEMPS


----------



## Vince (5 Out 2007 às 08:49)

*Re: SCM e Super-células em Maiorca (Baleares/Espanha) 4 Outubro 2007*















> *Tormenta devastadora
> Vientos de más de cien kilómetros por hora y dos tornados asolan extensas áreas y siembran el caos en Mallorca*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GranNevada (6 Out 2007 às 13:34)

*Re: SCM e Super-células em Maiorca (Baleares/Espanha) 4 Outubro 2007*

No Meteored há um topic novo com um apanhado das fotos e videos :

http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,76896.0.html

Não percam


----------



## Kraliv (6 Out 2007 às 14:47)

*Re: SCM e Super-células em Maiorca (Baleares/Espanha) 4 Outubro 2007*



GranNevada disse:


> No Meteored há um topic novo com um apanhado das fotos e videos :
> 
> http://foro.meteored.com/...ex.php/topic,76896.0.html
> 
> Não percam





Tens o link "partido" 



É assim:
http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,76896.0.html


----------



## GranNevada (6 Out 2007 às 15:00)

*Re: SCM e Super-células em Maiorca (Baleares/Espanha) 4 Outubro 2007*

Já está . Obrigado .


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (8 Out 2007 às 17:07)

*Re: SCM e Super-células em Maiorca (Baleares/Espanha) 4 Outubro 2007*

Neste vídeo vê-se um tornado bem formado: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpORXlW5Y8U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vince (11 Out 2007 às 12:10)

*Re: SCM e Super-células em Maiorca (Baleares/Espanha) 4 Outubro 2007*

Mais 3 videos, estes com melhor qualidade de imagem e som.

A escuridão e o barulho infernal são simplesmente assustadores.

Tornado in Palma
Mallorca - Balearic Islands
4th october 2007
16:40 UTC

*Three minutes
From light to darkness
From surprise to panic
Night splits the day*

http://deorganis.org/tornado/


----------



## bluejay (11 Out 2007 às 13:41)

*Re: SCM e Super-células em Maiorca (Baleares/Espanha) 4 Outubro 2007*

O que ele chama de downburst parece-me ser uma rear flank downdraft. É impressionante!


----------

